# [SOLVED] My computer decide to shut down when it wants to

## azmodai

Hello,

I've got a very strange problem (but maybe not that strange, you will tell me if I'm wrong)

My computer shuts down sometimes whereas I didn't want to ! 

I noticed it occurs most of the time when I'm compiling stuff and I think it's maybe because of the temperature (I'm using a laptop)... 

It also occurred one time when I was running the minimal live-cd to install gentoo.  

There is maybe something that shuts down my computer when temperature is too hot, no ?

Do you think such a thing is activated by default on the gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 ? It never happened to me when I was using none-gentoo kernels ....

I hope it's not a pure hardware problem. 

Thanks,

Paul Azmodai,Last edited by azmodai on Tue Jul 07, 2009 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## azmodai

The problem is temperature, I've installed lm_sensors and hddtemp and when it's shutting down it's written that the system is shutting down because temperature is near to 106deg celsus ....

Does it exist a software way to keep the temperature under a certain value ? 

Or I've go to buy a "frozen table" ?

It looks my system got a way much powerful because of gentoo :-p

Can you help me ?

thanks,

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

You should first cleanup your laptop from dust (even under heavy load, it shouldn't be 100°C+)

The, you can try to install the ACPI module in the kernel, so Linux will underclock your CPU, therefore cooling it, while you're not using it that much.

Maybe you can try the tuxonice kernel source for it as well, special for laptop sleep mode and stuff.

Best Regards,

Maxime

----------

## azmodai

Thank you,

I'm going to try theses things,

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

You're welcome  :Smile: 

Maxime

----------

## azmodai

I added some kernel acpi features, installed acpi daemon and ncpufreqd daemon, it seems to work.

"ncpufreqd" daemon is a daemon that switches ACPI to the "powersave" gov if temperature is too high. 

My computer is now silent when I stop using it for a while, so I guess it's solved.

Thanks that's solved  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Glad it is.. I love silent computers !  :Very Happy: 

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## azmodai

 :Wink: 

----------

